# CNC router parts standard vs pro



## stefonroman (Jul 24, 2014)

If I'm looking at doing some hobby work (10-20hours/week) on a cnc, would I be ok with the CNC router parts standard, or would I need their pro series. I would be working with wood up to 1.5" thick as well as some thin aluminum (1/8").

Thanks
Stefon


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a 4896 PRo, so can't really comment on what the standard would do, but I commonly work with 3" wood and large scale projects. It has been great machine. I would have to go back and Add up the real differences between the Pro and Standard.

Cory is amazing and walked me through all these questions, my build and start up. Great Guy, solid equipment.


----------

